# 2012 CC vs 2012 Jetta GLI



## chrisblankenship (May 31, 2011)

Test drove a new CC R Line today and man I loved it. Then I started looking at the VW Jetta GLI that is coming out shortly. Should I wait and evaluate or head for the CC? Any preferences between the two?


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

One thing I didn't like about my old CC was the low roofline...not the easiest to get in/out...gets old after the new car excitement wears off. I'd wait for the new GLI.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

GLI for sure...


----------



## hugo317 (May 16, 2011)

Gli is a more comfortable car:thumbup:


----------



## chrisblankenship (May 31, 2011)

*Thank You!*

Thank you all for responding. I couldn't help myself though. I fell for the CC and do like that I am not seeing a lot of them on the roads in Nashville. I completely agree with your comments about comfort though. Again thank you all for responding. This is my first VW after driving a Chevy Malibu for the past 7 years. Huge difference in fun factor. Driving is now enjoyable again and not just a necessary means of transportation.


----------

